# Makro in Excel



## Stealth Cyborg (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ihr, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich soll mittels einem Makro ein neues Excel-Tabellenblatt erstellen und dann in dieses neue Tabellenbaltt die formatierungen aus dem bereits vorhandenen Blatt übernehmen. 

Meine Frage:

Wie mache ich das per Mekro?

Danke im voraus

JO


----------



## Leola13 (7. Juli 2004)

Hai,

ich bin zwar nicht der Makro King aber als Ansatz versuch doch mal  :

Im fertig formatiertem Tabellenblatt   :  Extra   Makro aufzeichnen     Bearbeiten
 Blatt verschieben/kopieren   Tabellenbaltt Kopie erstellen     Extra  Makro   Aufzeichnung beenden.

Dann das Makro anschauen und anpassen, bzw. variabel machen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Juli 2004)

Also. mit folgendem "Code" kannst du schonmal ein neues Tabellenblatt einfügen:


```
Sub neues_Blatt()
    Sheets.Add
End Sub
```

und dieses _aufgezeichnete_ Makro übernimmt alle Formatierungen ( aber nicht Formeln ):


```
Sub Aufzeichnung()
Cells.Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Tabelle3").Select
    Sheets.Add
    Cells.Select
    Selection.PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPasteFormats, Operation:=xlNone, _
        SkipBlanks:=False, Transpose:=False
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
End Sub
```


----------



## Stealth Cyborg (8. Juli 2004)

*Problem*

Das Problem dabei ist, dass du immer alles von Tabellenblatt 3 kopierst! Wenn das aber jetzt nicht vorhanden ist, kann er es nicht kopieren...... das heisst ich muss es immer vom aktuellen blatt kopieren!


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juli 2004)

Hai,

... und ich sach noch :  aufzeichnen, anschauen, anpassen, variabel machen

In diesem Fall :   ActiveWindow.ActivateNext
                              ActiveWindow.ActivatePrevious

Damit springst Du eins vor oder zurück ( Strg + Bild ab  oder  Strg + Bild auf)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gorcky (8. Juli 2004)

Mit ActiveSheet hast du dein aktuelles Tabellenblatt.
Du kannst dir auch 'ne Variable für das Tabellenblatt anlegen, dann brauchst du nicht zu wechseln.


----------



## Frenchmann (2. September 2004)

Hallo auch...

Ich würde gerne das selbe Thema wieder annehmen, und mal fragen wie ich nun dem Neu eingefügt Tabelleblatt einen Namen zu weisen kann. 

Beispiel ich füge in der Hauptabelle einen Namen und Vornamen ein: 
nun sollte mit Excel 12 neue Tabellen anlegen. 

Name der einzelnen Tabellen sollen Initialen und die ersten drei Buchstaben der Zwölf Monate sein. 

Im Optimalen Falle sind die Tabellen bereits mit einer Vorlage gefüllt,..... 

Danke im Voraus 


French


----------



## Leola13 (2. September 2004)

Hai,

hier ein kleiner Ansatz :

Sheets.Add                                                            Neues Blatt
    Sheets("Tabelle4").Select                              Tabellennamen auswählen
    Sheets("Tabelle4").Name = "TTTMRZ"        Tabellennamen ersetzen
    Range("B17").Select                                        Klick in die Tabelle


Ich bin kein Makroprofi. Meine Vorgehensweise ist immer : Makro aufzeichnen und dann das Makro anschauen und zurecht basteln.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Frenchmann (2. September 2004)

Hallo Auch,

 problem sehe hier aber nun das ich im Makro den Sheet vordefiniere (tabelle4) es sollte aber eine Variable sein... denn letzt endlich weiss ich nicht welche Tabelle es ist,..... 

Gruss 

French


----------



## Gorcky (2. September 2004)

Meinst Du so was ?

```
Dim sheet as Worksheet
Set  sheet  = Sheets.Add
```


----------



## Frenchmann (3. September 2004)

hallo auch ,... 

nun geht es nur noch darum das 12 sheets  am ende eingefügt werden und diese automatisch benannt werden. 

ich weiss ich bin anspruchsvoll.... 

Danke 

French


----------

